
Secretary problem - _pius
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secretary_problem
======
ignostic
Fascinating that there would be such a simple and universal solution to a
relatively complex problem.

Real-world application seems limited, since there's rarely a need to make a
decision right after an interview.

